# EZDrummer + Reason questions



## somniumaeternum (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey guys,
I've been using Reason to mix my drum tracks and I've had really good results, except that I found that the cymbals were a bit lacking. I just got EZDrummer (and DFH) and it has really good cymbals but, at least to me, the kick, snare, and toms kinda sound like ass. Maybe it's because I've already spent a lot of time getting the drums to sound great in Reason.. I'm not sure. 

Anyways, I've really been thinking about using DFH only for the cymbals but it's a pain to go between the two. The midi channels don't match up so I have to manually move the midi notes in the track when I export from Reason to my DAW (PT8). Are there any tricks on making this easier?

Also, is SD 2.0 something to look into? I was kind of let down by the DFH samples (other than the cyms) so spending money on upgrading it seems a bit crazy now. Then again, the new mixer seems to basically allow me to do the same level of mixing as I can with Reason (mix all the mics, bleed, effects, etc). I'd love to be able to drop reason since it's fairly resource hungry. And with reason I have to bounce to track and then mix - making small revisions to the drum lines a gigantic pain in the ass. I'm moving more and more to writing directly in PT8 so it'd be nice to get reason out of the equation.


----------



## somniumaeternum (Mar 20, 2011)

No one has any idea??


----------

